# Lohnen sich Direktinvestitionen - Erfahrungen?



## peltorkid (11. November 2018)

Hallo allerseits!

 

Ich habe heute mal wieder ein bisschen ein Off Topic als Frage und hoffe, dass sich hier jemand etwas genauer damit auskennt. Oder es hier jemanden im Forum gibt, der schon Erfahrungen damit  gemacht hat und mir vielleicht den einen oder anderen Tipp geben kann, machen konnte und mir hier den einen oder anderen Tipp geben kann. 

 

Es ist so, dass ein älterer Bausparvertrag von mir ausgelaufen ist und ich die Summe ausgezahlt bekommen habe und ich nun überlege, wie ich mein Geld am besten weiter anlegen kann. Einen neuen Bausparvertrag will ich nicht mehr - das lohnt sich einfach nicht. 

Ich hab selbst eher an eine Direktinvestition mit passiven Nebeneinkommen gedacht. Vielleicht sowas wie Immobilien, aber mit ein bisschen weniger Risiko. 

 

Ich muss leider sagen, dass ich bezüglich wirklich noch so gut wie ahnungslos bin. Ich kenne einfach keine Anlagemöglichkeiten außer klasissch Immobilien, Anleihen und Kryptowährung... Und ich will jetzt nichts überstürzen, sondern mich einfach mal erkundigen, welche Möglichkeiten ich so habe. 

 

Habt ihr denn schon Investitionen in diese Richtung getätigt? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen und mit was habt ihr da eure Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## ZAM (12. November 2018)

Sobald hier durch unbekannte, neue Accounts der erste Link zu einer weiteren sinnfreien Marketingseite auftaucht, ist der Account des Thread-Eröffners übrigens auch weg.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. November 2018)

peltorkid schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Investier in Alpha/Beta/Revised Magic Karten und in Lego Star Wars UCS Sets und du hast ausgesorgt.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. November 2018)

Ein guter und seriöser Finanzberater wäre hier wohl der geeignetste Ansprechpartner. Denn je nach verfügbarem Kapital gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten mit verschiedenen Risikoklassen. Eine Faustregel ist: Nicht alle Eier in einen Korb legen.

Meine persönliche Meinung:
- Immobilien
- ETFs oder Aktien
- Kryptomarkt


----------



## peltorkid (15. November 2018)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sobald hier durch unbekannte, neue Accounts der erste Link zu einer weiteren sinnfreien Marketingseite auftaucht, ist der Account des Thread-Eröffners übrigens auch weg.


 

[SIZE=11pt]Danke Zam, dass du da darauf achtest, dass das Forum nicht zugespamt wird! Das ist ja auch in meinem eigenen Interesse, weil ich gerne echte Meinungen hören möchte und nicht irgendwelche Werbungen (wobei ich natürlich nicht wegen Fremden gesperrt werden möchte… ich bitte daher darum, dass hier auf das posten irgendwelcher sinnlosen Werbelinks verzichtet wird!). Wenn ich an solchen Werbungen interessiert wäre, hätte ich mir auch bei meiner Hausbank das erst beste Produkt anquatschen lassen und das wäre wahrscheinlich jenes gewesen, dass dem Bankbetreuer die meiste Provision bringt. Nein Danke![/SIZE]

 

 



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ein guter und seriöser Finanzberater wäre hier wohl der geeignetste Ansprechpartner. Denn je nach verfügbarem Kapital gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten mit verschiedenen Risikoklassen. Eine Faustregel ist: Nicht alle Eier in einen Korb legen.
> 
> Meine persönliche Meinung:
> - Immobilien
> ...


 

[SIZE=11pt]Die Frage ist halt, wo man solch einen seriösen Finanzberater findet. Ich mag nicht über den Tisch gezogen werden. Ich denke, ich mag erst einmal mich privat erkundigen und mich genauer damit auseinandersetzen bevor ich mich an eine fremde Person mit meinem Geld wende. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Ist das deine Reihung oder einfach „nur“ Dinge, die du empfehlen würdest?[/SIZE]


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. November 2018)

peltorkid schrieb:


> [SIZE=11pt]Danke Zam, dass du da darauf achtest, dass das Forum nicht zugespamt wird! Das ist ja auch in meinem eigenen Interesse, weil ich gerne echte Meinungen hören möchte und nicht irgendwelche Werbungen (wobei ich natürlich nicht wegen Fremden gesperrt werden möchte… ich bitte daher darum, dass hier auf das posten irgendwelcher sinnlosen Werbelinks verzichtet wird!). Wenn ich an solchen Werbungen interessiert wäre, hätte ich mir auch bei meiner Hausbank das erst beste Produkt anquatschen lassen und das wäre wahrscheinlich jenes gewesen, dass dem Bankbetreuer die meiste Provision bringt. Nein Danke![/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich denke wir sind uns einig das Immobilien irgendwie das sicherste ist. Macht dich nicht über Nacht explosionsartig zum Millionär. Aber hat neben der zusätzlichen Einnahmequelle halt auch den Aspekt, dass du quasi immer ein Dach über dem Kopf hättest. Wenn du insolvent gehst ist das nochmal was anderes.

 

Zinsen sind ja eh niedrig und wenn du bereits Grundkapital hast, warum nicht? Am besten mal schlau machen, welche Stadtteile aktuell bisschen vernachlässigt werden bzw. einen gewissen Charme haben. Grundstücke kaufen, auf Gentrifizierung warten, dann für unbezahlbaren Wohnraum sorgen und reich werden.

 

Mal im ernst, Immobilien lohnen eigentlich immer. 

 

Von der Kryptokacke würde ich die Finger lassen. Im Hype einzusteigen ist immer blöd. Mag sein das du dadurch zwar viel Gewinn verpasst, genauso gut kann es dich aber auch vor dem Bankrott bewahren. Habe da kein gutes Gefühl bei. Mir erschließt sich auch der Sinn dahinter nicht. Eine "künstliche" verknappung, weil es durch Recheneinheiten erst generiert werden muss. Wtf. Das hat noch weniger Wert als unser bescheuertes Papiergeld.

 

Aktien würde ich auch unterlassen es sei denn du kennst dich da Bestens aus und bist bereit viel auf Risiko zu investieren. Gerade in der aktuellen politischen Situation reichen Shitstorms im Internet aus um Aktien zu vernichten. Siehe z.B. Blizzard. 7% Aktienfall weil sie ein Handyspiel angekündigt haben. Seit Social Media wäre ich da auch vorsichtig.

 

Ansonsten halt Rohstoffe. Gold, Blutdiamanten, Platin.

 

Ich würde ja in Prostitution investieren. Sex sells. Am besten irgendein Nischenfetisch und das dann als "Lieferservice". Kannste dir quasi deine Gespielin/dein Gespiel/X zusammenklicken wie sie/er/x sein soll und dann bunga bunga. Suche dafür eh noch ein Geschäftspartner. Idee ist bereits patentiert.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. November 2018)

Goldkauf (physisch, nicht in Papierform) kann man auch machen. Verlangt aber ein gewisses Startkapital.


----------



## spectrumizer (15. November 2018)

peltorkid schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt, wo man solch einen seriösen Finanzberater findet.


Seriöse Finanzberater sind die, die dir ein breites Spektrum an Produkten anbieten und dir nicht nur ihr eigenes "Hausprodukt" aufschwatzen wollen. Und dich nebenbei auch umfassend über mögliche Risiken aufklären.

Leider kann man nicht pauschal sagen, wo man diese findet. Das geht nur durch "Try & Error."

 


peltorkid schrieb:


> Ist das deine Reihung oder einfach nur Dinge, die du empfehlen würdest?


Das ist meine Reihenfolge, ja. Und auch so, wie ich unter anderem investiert bin. Wie gesagt: Nicht alle Eier in einen Korb legen.

 


Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Von der Kryptokacke würde ich die Finger lassen. Im Hype einzusteigen ist immer blöd.


Der Hype ist schon lange vorbei und die Preise nähern sich so langsam einem realistischen Niveau an.

 


Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Eine "künstliche" verknappung, weil es durch Recheneinheiten erst generiert werden muss.


Kryptowährungen werden nicht "generiert." Kryptowährungen werden als "Block Rewards" für das Lösen von Blöcken (dem sogenannten "Mining") ausgezahlt. Und der "Block Reward" strebt rechnerisch immer gegen 0. Deswegen ist die "Kryptokacke" auch rein mathematisch begrenzt. Das hat nichts mit künstlicher Verknappung zu tun.

 


Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Wtf. Das hat noch weniger Wert als unser bescheuertes Papiergeld.


Halbwissen ist schlimmer als Unwissen. Der Wert von Fiatwährungen strebt immer gegen Null. Das ist eine historische Tatsache. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass unser heutiges weltweites Finanzsystem zu 90% aus Schulden besteht und nur 10% tatsächliches "Geld" ist.

 


Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> [...] genauso gut kann es dich aber auch vor dem Bankrott bewahren [...] Ansonsten halt Rohstoffe. Gold, Blutdiamanten, Platin.


Was für ein Bankrott? Bankrott kannst du nur gehen, wenn du auf Margin handelst oder deine gesamten Ersparnisse "auf eine Karte" setzt.

Und glaubst du, wenn du keine Aktien oder Kryptos kaufst, dafür aber Rohstoffe und Immobilien, steigen die automatisch im Wert? Alles steht und fällt mit der Weltwirtschaft und der politischen Stabilität.

JEDE Investitionsform kann zum Totalverlust der investierten Summe(n) führen. Es gibt da nirgendwo eine 100% Sicherheit. Und ohne jemanden, dessen Beruf es ist, aktiv dein Portfolio zu managen, ist es sehr schwierig, dauerhaft Gewinne zu erwirtschaften, damit man hier eine "Nebeneinkunft" hat.

 


Schrottinator schrieb:


> Goldkauf (physisch, nicht in Papierform) kann man auch machen. Verlangt aber ein gewisses Startkapital.


Wenn man bedenkt, dass der Goldpreis seit 6 Jahren in einem Abwärtstrend ist, kann man hier auch nicht mit viel Rendite rechnen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. November 2018)

Falsche Wortwahl, aber im Endeffekt doch ziemlich das Gleiche.

Bankrott war etwas überzogen, aber an Fehlspekulationen sind schon viele verendet. 

Ich dachte dieser Julian mit diesem Trading ist seriös. Toll :-(


----------



## GuajoloteReal (21. November 2018)

Bei mir ist das ebenfalls ein aktuelles Thema, weil nach mehreren Jahren, wo ich so gut es geht gespart habe, ein ziemliches Sümmchen zustande gekommen ist. Mein Bankberater weiß das halt und offensichtlich hat er ziemlich breites Spektrum an Produkten zu Verfügung, aber mich stört halt, dass er mich regelmäßig damit kontaktiert. Außerdem würde ich gerne mein Geld in Konkreteres investieren. Aber die Aussage, dass Immobilien sicher sind, würde ich nicht unterschreiben.


----------



## peltorkid (8. Dezember 2018)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Mal im ernst, Immobilien lohnen eigentlich immer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also deiner Meinung nach, sollte man dann die Finger von allen möglichen Investitionen lassen, weil man ja eh nichts kriegt und immer nur abgezockt wird?! Das ist einerseits eine sehr pessimistische Einstellung und andererseits mag ich das dann auch nicht so akzeptieren, um ehrlich zu sein. Denn ich sehe viel zu viele Menschen bei denen es schon längst geklappt hat. Und mir kommt es einfach so vor, als würde man kein Geld dazu bekommen, wenn man nicht einfach auch mal was investiert. Klar bin ich auhc nicht der Mensch, der sofort in so riskante Sachen sein Geld tun würde, aber ich glaube, du weißt, worauf ihch gerade mit meinem Post hinausmöchte.

 

 



Schrottinator schrieb:


> Goldkauf (physisch, nicht in Papierform) kann man auch machen. Verlangt aber ein gewisses Startkapital.


Das sagt meine Mutter auch immer. Die ist festen Überzeugung, dass Gold die beste Investition ist, die man tätigen kann. Vor allem Goldschmuck, weil man den falls es mal bremslich werden sollte, auch ins Pfandhaus geben kann. Aber das ist für mich mehr etwas wie eine Rücklage und keine Investition, die noch zusätzlich irgendwann Geld/Gewinn abwirft. 

 

 



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Seriöse Finanzberater sind die, die dir ein breites Spektrum an Produkten anbieten und dir nicht nur ihr eigenes "Hausprodukt" aufschwatzen wollen. Und dich nebenbei auch umfassend über mögliche Risiken aufklären.
> 
> Leider kann man nicht pauschal sagen, wo man diese findet. Das geht nur durch "Try & Error."
> 
> ...


Vielen vielen Dank für deine Antwort! Du kennst dich echt gut mit diesem Thema aus oder? In was würdest du denn investieren und was würdest du empfehlen? Oder würdest du mich einfach quasi selbst auf die Suche schicken?^^

Woher kennst du dich denn eigentlich mit diesen ganzen Sachen und Begrifflichkeiten aus? Ist das dein Hobby oder so?

 

 



GuajoloteReal schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das ebenfalls ein aktuelles Thema, weil nach mehreren Jahren, wo ich so gut es geht gespart habe, ein ziemliches Sümmchen zustande gekommen ist. Mein Bankberater weiß das halt und offensichtlich hat er ziemlich breites Spektrum an Produkten zu Verfügung, aber mich stört halt, dass er mich regelmäßig damit kontaktiert. Außerdem würde ich gerne mein Geld in Konkreteres investieren. Aber die Aussage, dass Immobilien sicher sind, würde ich nicht unterschreiben.


Eigentlich ziemlich dreist von deinem Bankberater, dass er dich deswegen immer wieder kontaktiert. Hast du bei ihm mal was anklingeln lassen, dass du Interesse an einer Investition hast oder nervt er dich einfach so damit? Weil wenn es ersteres ist, kann ich es noch eher nachvollziehen. Vielleicht glaubt er, dass du dich endlich entschieden hast oder willst du gar keines von den angebotenen Produkten?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Dezember 2018)

Wie ich schonmal sagte Alpha/Beta/Revised Karten bei Magic!

Der Wert steigt (leider) täglich.


----------



## GuajoloteReal (11. Dezember 2018)

peltorkid schrieb:


> Also deiner Meinung nach, sollte man dann die Finger von allen möglichen Investitionen lassen, weil man ja eh nichts kriegt und immer nur abgezockt wird?! Das ist einerseits eine sehr pessimistische Einstellung und andererseits mag ich das dann auch nicht so akzeptieren, um ehrlich zu sein. Denn ich sehe viel zu viele Menschen bei denen es schon längst geklappt hat. Und mir kommt es einfach so vor, als würde man kein Geld dazu bekommen, wenn man nicht einfach auch mal was investiert. Klar bin ich auhc nicht der Mensch, der sofort in so riskante Sachen sein Geld tun würde, aber ich glaube, du weißt, worauf ihch gerade mit meinem Post hinausmöchte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bezüglich des letzteren Punktes ist mir schon klar, dass ein Bankberater natürlich auch einen Job hat und damit natürlich auch sein Geld verdienen. Gerade deswegen macht es immer Sinn, sich mehrere Quellen anzusehen. Zu diesen Quellen gehören Artikeln (auf diese Art und Weise habe ich beispielsweise ein Projekt namens Lichtmiete Invest, das sonst nicht gekannt hätte). Ich interessiere mich generell sehr für nachhaltige Investments und neben Artikeln findest du im Netz auch Blogs sowie andere Quellen (wie eben auch Foren) zu diesen Themen.


----------



## peltorkid (26. Dezember 2018)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Wie ich schonmal sagte Alpha/Beta/Revised Karten bei Magic!
> 
> Der Wert steigt (leider) täglich.


Haha ich wünschte es wäre so. Leider kann ich dir aus Erfahrung sagen, dass die Karten so gut wie nichts mehr wert sind. Auch die Pokemon Karten sind so gut wie nichts mehr wert. Ich weiß das leider sehr genau, weil ich die letztens erst versucht habe zu verkaufen. Aber leider habe ich keinen Abnehmer online gefunden (und das über 1 Monat lang mit verschiedenen Plattformen wie ebay und willhaben.at). Da ich aber unbedingt mal ausmisten wollte und meinen Besitz reduzieren wollte, blieb mir gar nichts anderes übrig, als in das Comic Geschäft bei mir in der Nähe zu fahren. Mit dem Wissen, dass mich der über den Tisch abziehen wird^^.

Aber der ist selbst schon fast in Karten erstickt^^.

 

Also man kriegt für die Karten sicherlich mehr als man damals als Kind dafür bezahlt hat, aber dass es jetzt Unsummen sind und man von einer wirklichen Investition sprechen kann, ists leider nicht. Aber was dafür eigentlich ziemlich gut geht, sind alte Gameboy Spiele und grundsätzlich alte Konsolen. Die habe ich für nettes Geld auf ebay versteigern können. Investition ist es trotzdem keine, aber dennoch ein netter Polster.

 

 



GuajoloteReal schrieb:


> Bezüglich des letzteren Punktes ist mir schon klar, dass ein Bankberater natürlich auch einen Job hat und damit natürlich auch sein Geld verdienen. Gerade deswegen macht es immer Sinn, sich mehrere Quellen anzusehen. Zu diesen Quellen gehören Artikeln (auf diese Art und Weise habe ich beispielsweise ein Projekt namens Lichtmiete Invest, das sonst nicht gekannt hätte). Ich interessiere mich generell sehr für nachhaltige Investments und neben Artikeln findest du im Netz auch Blogs sowie andere Quellen (wie eben auch Foren) zu diesen Themen.


Sich bei verschiedenen Quellen über sowas zu informieren finde ich auch sehr wichtig. Deswegen habe ich ja auch meine Frage hier im Forum gestellt, um eine Informationsquelle mehr zu haben. Wobei man natürlich auch sehr aufpassen muss, denn man kann nicht jeder Quelle trauen. Vor allem online. Aber da driften wir ja ganz weit vom Thema ab, wenn wir jetzt das kritische Betrachten von online Medien und sozialen Netzwerken durchkauen^^. Aber als mündige und erfahrene Person, kann man das sowieso relativ gut einschätzen - finde ich halt.

 

Danke euch auf jeden Fall für die vielen Infos. Ich hoffe, ihr hattet schöne Feiertage.


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Dezember 2018)

peltorkid schrieb:


> Vielen vielen Dank für deine Antwort! Du kennst dich echt gut mit diesem Thema aus oder? In was würdest du denn investieren und was würdest du empfehlen? Oder würdest du mich einfach quasi selbst auf die Suche schicken?^^
> Woher kennst du dich denn eigentlich mit diesen ganzen Sachen und Begrifflichkeiten aus? Ist das dein Hobby oder so?


Ist sowas wie ein Hobby, ja. Ich beschäftige mich schon seit ein paar Jahren mit dem Thema Daytrading, Aktien, ETFs, Kryptowährungen, usw.

Investitionsempfehlungen zu geben ist immer etwas schwierig. Und ich glaube auch nicht erlaubt. Wenn es klappt, ist alles gut. Wenn die Investitionen schiefgehen, ist man der Arsch.  Jeder muss da schon seinen eigenen Weg finden. Und es ist hier auch abhängig davon, was für ein (Risiko-)Typ man ist. Wie man hier schon festgestellt hat, meiden viele spekulative Instrumente wie Kryptos oder Aktien und bevorzugen lieber Rohstoffe und Immobilien. Und wieder andere wollen es genau anders herum, usw.

Wie oben schon gesagt, den einzigen Tipp den ich dir da geben kann ist: Nicht alle Eier in einen Korb legen.


----------



## KrasotaArygos (11. Januar 2019)

Das Problem bei den meisten Anlagenformen, sie haben ein Risiko. Mal mehr mal weniger, aber rechnerisch kannst du binnen Minute auch alles verlieren. Von daher hier mal meine Empfehlung:


Aktien nur dann, wenn man das Geld eh über hat und ein Verlust nicht gleich mit Schmerzen verbunden ist. Wir hatten damals mal zb blizzard-Aktien gekauft, muss ich schauen, Einstieg bei 28 oder 28,50€ und haben diese vor kurzem erst wieder abgegeben, da wir selbst Panik bekamen, was mit dem unternehmen los ist - zum glück hab ich auf das gespür meiner frau gehört und wir haben bei 70/71,-€ verkauf. ein paar Wochen später landete sie bei 42,-€ - zwar noch in der Gewinnzone, geärgert hätte es uns aber schon. 

Immobilien ist da schon sicherer, denn weltweit gesehen, wird die Masse der Menschheit immer größer, die zu bebauende Fläche bleibt aber gleich bzw schrumpf. Entsprechend steigen die Grundstückspreise stets an. (Ausnahmen sind Überflutungsgebiete/Naturschutzgebiete/Gebiete die besondere Gefahrenzonen darstellen.)

Die erste Immobilie und die sicherste ist immer die eigene Immobilie. Je nach dem wie die eigene Familienplanung ausschaut (Frau/Mann/Kinder) kann man entsprechend dem Mietspiegel und der Wohnungsgröße leicht ausrechnen, was man binnen 10-20-30-50Jahren an Kaltmiete rausballert. (Beispiel bei mir Mann/Frau 2Kinder, wären es in unserer Region für 4 Zimmer etwas über 900,- Kaltmiete, wenn man Glück hat) 900x 12Monate = 10.800,-€ /Jahr bzw. 108.000 in 10 Jahren.

Wir haben uns unser Eigenheim preisgünstig gekauft (Baujahr 1850) und entsprechend komplett renoviert, Ausgaben inkl Kauf waren 100.000,-€. Da wir mittlerweile 10 Jahre drinnen wohnen, alles bar bezahlt haben, bleibt jetzt das Mietgeld in unserer Tasche….  

Das Geld das wir so einsparen, bildete damals die Grundlage für die zweite Immobilie, die wir durch 4 Mietparteien und unserem Anteil ebenso leicht abzahlen können. (Vorsicht, man sollte sich jeden Mieter genauer anschauen!) Wenn alles planmäßig verläuft bauen wir in 2 1/2 Jahren die dritte Immobilie, diesmal mit 8 Wohneinheiten.

Gesamtplan: Bis zur eigenen Renten (oder früher) Genügend Immobilien zu haben und diese in Schuss zu halten, dass man von den Mieteinnahmen sehr gut Leben kann. Wir planen unseren Renteneintritt spätestens mit 50. (Wir sind aktuell 34 Jahre) 

Wichtig vorher informieren, was es mit Steuern, Privat- oder Gewerbe auf sich hat:

ganz kurz gefasst hier der erste Einblick, sollte dann aber auf jedenfall vertieft werden!
 https://ratgeber.immowelt.de/a/mieteinnahmen-versteuern-so-viel-bekommt-der-staat.html


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Januar 2019)

KrasotaArygos schrieb:


> Das Problem bei den meisten Anlagenformen, sie haben ein Risiko. Mal mehr mal weniger, aber rechnerisch kannst du binnen Minute auch alles verlieren.


Du hast zwar recht, dass alle Anlageformen ein Risiko haben. Aber rein "rechnerisch" kannst du bei "Anlagen" eben nicht "alles binnen Minuten verlieren". Beim zocken und spekulieren schon. Aber das hat mit "Anlagen" bzw. "anlegen" nichts zu tun. Da kannst du auch in's Kasino gehen. Dass du durch "Börsencrashs" oder "Black Swan Events" "alles verlieren" kannst ist theoretisch zwar möglich, aber statistisch gesehen sehr unwahrscheinlich.



KrasotaArygos schrieb:


> Immobilien ist da schon sicherer, denn weltweit gesehen, wird die Masse der Menschheit immer größer, die zu bebauende Fläche bleibt aber gleich bzw schrumpf. Entsprechend steigen die Grundstückspreise stets an. [...]


Die Rechnung ist nur so schön, wenn alles so klappt, wie man sich das vorstellt.  Das Problem an Immobilien ist immer: Du musst immer massiv in Vorleistung gehen. Und wenn keiner drin wohnen will (Lage, Zustand, Kosten, ...), bleibst du auch auf den Schulden sitzen. Gibt da ja auch genügend Beispiele, wo Leute sich mit Immobilien ruiniert haben oder langsam Stück für Stück ausbluten.


----------



## KrasotaArygos (11. Januar 2019)

Gut evtl verliert man emist nicht alles bei anlagen per aktien. dennoch können diverse Unsicherhheiten zu erheblichen Einbußen führen. Bestes Beispiel aktuell Blizzard - wer da erst bei 60-70,-€ eingestiegen ist und nun bei 44,-€ angekommen ist, hat sein Vermögen eben mal drastisch gemindert. Natürlich kauft niemand eine Aktie, also würden wir wohl eher vom preisbereich von 60-70.000,-€ auf 44.000 ausgehen, also Verlust von 16-26.000,-€ - Wer das ausblendet hat entwerder genügend Geld oder hat die Risiken einfach ausgeblendet.

Aktuell kann doch auch niemand sagen, ob die Aktie sich erholen wird oder noch wieter fällt. Gerade die Auslegung auf den Chinesischen Markt ist gefährlich, wenn man die pol. und wirtschaftliche Lage ebtrachtet - das ist dann wirklich eher ein Glückssppiel.


----------

